# Finished Photos of Revell's 1/32 Heinkel HE-111 H-3 German WWII Bomber in BoB Markings



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

Below are photos of my Revell GmbH 1/32 scale HE-111 H3 finished in 2018. The He-111 has always been one of my favorite WWII aircraft and I decided to model it after a Battle of Britain machine. The subject selected was an “H-3” aircraft (Work Number 3340) that participated in the BoB during the summer of 1940, specifically on September 15, 1940, now remembered as “Battle of Britain Day”. Several aftermarket sets were used to make the conversion from a “P-1” to “H-3” version of the aircraft. The aftermarket sets included: Eduard canopy mask set, Eduard cockpit photo-etched set, CMK engine nacelle conversion set, HK seatbelt set, and several decals sets. 

The shown He-111 H-3 (Wk. Num. 3340 and side code A1+BT) was assigned to KG53/III/9 or the 9th Squadron of the 3rd Group of the 53 Bomber Wing and was based out of Lille, France. Although bomber attacks took place all day on September 15th, 3340 participated in the mid-afternoon attack which totaled 114 bombers. The primary targets for this group were the West India Docks, Royal Victoria Docks and Surrey Commercial Dock warehouses. After crossing the Channel and reaching the vicinity of Gravesend, England (northwest of London) this armada came under attack from Spitfire fighters from 66, 72 and 229 Squadrons. The British fighters were above and in front of the Luftwaffe bombers when they began their diving attacks. During these attacks (lead by 66 Squadron) 3340 was hit multiple times, suffering heavy damage and wounding two non-commissioned officers. The damage was significant enough to force a return to base. 3340 was able to re-cross the Channel and enter France, making a forced (probably wheels up) landing in Armentieres, France about 10 miles short of the airfield in Lille. Luftwaffe records record 3340 suffered “40% damage” as a result of the action that day but it is unknown if the aircraft was repaired and returned to service or written off.

I hope you enjoy the photos.

Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Excellent build of what must be a huge beats! Great photography, too.

I'm also impressed by the quality of the clear parts of the kit.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

electric indigo-Thanks for the compliment. As I am sure you know, the HE-111 was one of the largest medium bombers of WWII, so yes in 1/32 scale it is a beast. Overall it is an excellent kit with only a couple of fit up problems.

Phillip1


----------

